# Camp sites at Almeria



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We are heading for Almeria next month, can anyone recommend sites that are relatively quiet, take dogs and are a short walk or cycle to a village or town. We are not too concerned if they are not on the coast.
Thanks.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We went to Mojacar a few years ago, there is a nice small site called El Quinto at the top of town, which looked lovelly, it depends on the size of your van for that one, and a larger site called Camping El Cantal near the beach, but that was very tatty when we were there, maybe it has been updated now.

Mojacar is a very nice town, and has a lovelly beach.

Hope that helps

Cavaqueen


----------



## sunshinebus (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi we wild camp at Almaria with no probs and other motorhomes but there is now an Aire that is only a10 min cycle ride from the town center if you would like more details Private message me .... and ill send you some gps location's


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

We are staying the winter at Cabo De Gata about 10 kms from Almeria CBD its in the ACSI book and has good long term rates . Its brilliant for dogs lots of desert walking , the beach is about a 20 min walk alongside the lagoon (about 100 flamingoes resident) , great for birdwatching , the town Cabo is 15 min cycle or 30/40 min walk.


----------

